# Sind die Norco-"Betreuer" z.Z im Urlaub?



## F.I.N. (3. August 2009)

hallo liebe norco fahrer,

soll nicht sarkastisch und provokativ klingen, aber werde hier fragen auch wirklich beantwortet?

warte seit ner längeren zeit auf ne frage bzgl. gabel am shore und irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass die wohl verreist sind...

mir würde auch eine sehr lkurze antwort reichen, kein roman, aber es kommt nichts, 

die andern hersteller hier im forum machen das schon besser.
wie sind denn so eure erfahrungen?

schönen abend euch allen


----------



## Indian Summer (4. August 2009)

Ja, waren sie...

Antwort 1. Teil im Fragefred.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

